# Nock High Problem.....Plese Help!!!



## VaTrad (Mar 20, 2017)

I am shooting a Bear Grizzly 50# @ 28" and draw about 28.5".....Arrows are GT Trad 500's 30" with 50gr inserts and 125gr points. I am shooting respectable groups most of the time out to a out 25yds with the occasional flyer. This is with fletched arrows....I do see the arrow kick some off the bow but straiten out and group nice and straight from 8yds out to 25. However, when I shoot my bare shafts they are hitting target very nock high. I started with nocking point set at 1/2" high. When I try to work down 1/8 at a time there is very little difference till I am down low enough that the arrow is hitting shelf and going VERY nock high. 3/8" high seems to be the best but still pretty nock high with the bare shafts. Bare shafts are also showing a little bit of a weak spine reading but I really want to get the nock high addressed before worrying about the spine since it is close. If this is a form issue shouldn't it effect my groups and vary some? I really don't know what to do next.....if I shoot 3 fletched arrows and 3 bare shafts from 15yds all 6 arrows group nicely but bare shafts will be 2-3" nock high compared to the fletched arrows. Any opinions or suggestions are appreciated.....Thanks.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello. 

When in doubt ... start nocking too high and work your way down. Use extremes to cover every base possible.

Try nocking at one inch, make observations, and then move down by 1/8 increments for the next several observations. I cut small strips of masking or painters tape to use as temporary nocks for this process. Easy on and off for a fast test. 

You may find that nocking a bit higher than your initial one-half inch may solve your issue. May not ... but at least you will now know this and eliminate it from the equation. Then it's on to a Plan-B with a different approach.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Where do your bare shafts hit the target relative to your fletched shafts? Shoot three of each from at least 20 yards and compare the relative point of impact. Bare shafts slightly lower than fletched is not necessarily a bad thing (a couple of inches).

This is a good link...http://www.acsbows.com/bareshaftplaning.html

What Thin Man said is right, start _very_ high with your nocking point and work your way down. Use one nocking point on top of your nock and one below, nock slippage on the string is possible and will throw off any tuning efforts. If you are shooting three under, some people end up with a pretty high nocking point, the bottom of the top one measuring 3/4" above a line perpendicular to the string and flush with the shelf is about average, some need to go higher. Split finger is usually a little lower but 1/2"-9/16" is pretty common.


----------



## VaTrad (Mar 20, 2017)

I am a 3 under shooter so now I am thinking that I started to low to begin with....I will raise nocking point and do some more shooting.....Thanks guys.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

In conjunction with what said above. I don't know if your nock pt is too high or too low or you arrow is too weak or too stiff. You never mention where the bare shaft impacted compared to the fletched. Until you straighten that out it doesn't matter if your bare shaft is flying straight.

If you start with a high nocking pt, the bare shaft should be below the fletched.

IF your bare shaft impacts above the fletched with the nock angled low you have to move it up. IF it impacts above with the nock angling high you went too far.

If you go to the web site Keeper put down click on 'download printable version'. That also shows broadhead tuning.

Bowmania


----------



## VaTrad (Mar 20, 2017)

Problem Solved! You guys were right on...had to move the nocking point up close to the 3/4" mark and this thing is shooting darts. Thanks again.


----------



## deerdander (Oct 23, 2003)

9/16 is the money shot on bows with quarter inch positive tiller shooting 3 under, but start at 5/8 and work your way down


----------



## VaTrad (Mar 20, 2017)

I stated 3/4 above but after checking with a bow square I am right in the 5/8 range....


----------



## NCBOW1 (Nov 3, 2016)

see how it shoots without the inserts and just the 125 gr tip. i shoot a 55# super kodiak and was shooting 185 gr tips and thought they had good flight. went to the local shop and guys there were shooting same arrow with 125 so i tried it and what a difference it made in arrow flight and POI.


----------

